# Return to the Elbow



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Return to the Elbow
One thing about fishing the Florida Elbow; once you have done it you want to go back again and again. It's very easy to see why. Last weeks Florida Fisherman ll's trip produced 'A Mountain of Fish!'

Join us as we, 'Return to the Elbow' to see if history does indeed repeat itself.
Three P.M., Captain Bryon calls for the opening of John's Pass Bridge:

One thing about the entire Madeira Beach area, there is never a dull moment:

One of the very best parts of these two day trip, you have the opportunity to meet so many interesting people. Today It is with great honor we welcome, from Fort White, Florida, originally from Mississippi, Mr. Willie Gee. Within the last eleven months Mr. Gee has lost 100 pounds. How? By watching those carbohydrates. Now that's good to know! Willie has never caught a large amber jack; he wants to badly. This dedicated sportsman listens to every word Will has to say:

Mr. Gee is fishing my old spot, number 23. Sir, that spot has a lot of memories. Treat it well. "I will Bob."
Wonder what Chef Tammy has for dinner? Great! Meat balls in Tammy's own special sauce served on real Cuban bread. Talk about a winning combination. After a good nights sleep we are looking for more 'winning combinations,' mangrove snapper, grouper, and AJ's. Hope they are ready for breakfast. They are! And they are big:




Our new friend is ready to fish:

Coach John, you have good reason to be proud:

It's always an honor to have the ladies fishing with us. Ms. Lisa Skouron:

With great honor, once again, we welcome the dedicated sportsmen/women of Bass Pro, Orlando. And yes! They are experts at using what they sell. Ms. Lindsay Greenwood:

Lindsay and her dad, Mr. Mike Greenwood. What a team:

Hold on! Lindsay has hooked something much larger than a mango. It's going to be a bad day for that fish; remember, Lindsay is all woman:

Kyal, quick! The gaff. This woman has shown the mighty AJ who the boss really is:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Return to the Elbow (part 2)*

Mark is representing Bass Pro very well. Sir, I sure hope you are in the jack pot. That could be a winner:


Mark, that Elbow sized porgy is huge:

The mango bite continues to be a little on the slow side. But many are ready for breakfast:

As a rule AJ's wait till sun-up to join the breakfast club, but some start their day early:


Mr. Eddie Sumrall, a member of the 'Regulars' Club, loves an early morning work out:

He got one; a good one:

Look at the 'fangs' on Ed's huge cubera snapper:

Looks like the AJ's are ready for an early breakfast:

They are not the only ones. It's Chef Tammy time.

The best Country sausage, with all the trimmings of course, good friends, perfect Florida weather, and hungry fish. Who could ask for anything more? Well! How about our good old sun doing it's morning thing? Priceless!

It's been a good day so far:


As we know all to well EDF's NOAA has 'proven' that AJ's are in danger. 'Close down the season!' Well NOAA, the Elbow has plenty. Let's push out to 190 feet to see if they are out there also.
They are, and in huge numbers.
Mr. Dan Buscarini, fishing spot # 42:


Mark, do you believe NOAA when they tell you that AJ's are in danger?

Looks like someone forgot to tell them how troubled they are. We easily had our two day possession limit by 3:30 Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Return to the Elbow (part 3 of 3)*

Mr. Hans Schiebolo, Deltona, Florida, sir, that's a trophy to be proud of. Hans' caught his prize on a live pin fish:

Well! All good things must come to an end. Mark, isn't that sunset priceless? Look at the burning color:

One more American red snapper before Tammy time:

Tammy! What a perfect way to end our trip. Pork chops grilled to perfection, served with pasta that defies the imagination, and steamed green beans:

Let's hit the bunks. Madeira Beach, here we come:
Now that was one quick night.
NOAA, looks like the great AJ 'shortage' is going to be a hard sell; a very hard sell.

Does history repeat itself? Will our 'Return to the Elbow' once again produce, ' A Mountain of Fish?' Mr. Willie Gee joins the pros from Orlando's Bass Pro:


Mr. Eddie Sumrall, a pro's pro, has never before caught a cubera snapper. What a way to start:

In the money @ 68 pounds:

Ed's cubara topped the scales @ 71.3 pounds.
Mark, what an honor to have someone from Bass Pro win the grouper jack pot. Sir, you are a credit to Bass Pro and the city of Orlando:

Hans, sir, what a trophy. At 17.3 pounds that's a Florida Fisherman record:

All this talk of pork chops and hog fish has set a fire in me. I want to go hog hunting. Tiger Island Outfitters, I am ready. I want another shot like this one:

I do have access to a short action packed video of our trip. However, due to technical problems, I am not able to include it. It's a good one. Please E. Mail me & I will provide access .
[email protected]
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Is that a king in the first pic bottom left. If so, damn son.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

That's a Florida Elbow king:


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

God, thats a monster. How much did he weigh. Had to be around 35-45.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

As always I enjoyed your report and pics. Makes me feel like I was almost there.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks!*

:notworthy: Thanks!
If I remember correctly the king was in the 45 pound range. 
I try my best to give fellow anglers the impression they are on the boat with me. I wish they were! Bob


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! I'd take that Hogfish over the rest of them any day


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Me too! Hogs are the best of the best.


----------

